# Emma Appreciation Thread



## TheOnlyTME (Jan 21, 2015)

*Tenille Dashwood (FKA Emma) Appreciation Thread*

The best of Emma where we can appreciate her for her wrestling talent as well as her beauty.


----------



## fiddlecastro (Mar 18, 2014)

Let's get this thread rolling. I'll save some of the good ones for you all to post


----------



## fiddlecastro (Mar 18, 2014)




----------



## Overcomer (Jan 15, 2015)

She's a pretty good talent but they turned her into a bad dancing-retard. A couple of months form now she'll be going around telling everyone to lock their seat belts before the the plane takes off if nothing changes soon.


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Best one IMO


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Bless this thread. <3


----------



## fiddlecastro (Mar 18, 2014)




----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

*W*e
*W*ant
*E*mma


----------



## Leonardo Spanky (May 1, 2014)




----------



## TheOnlyTME (Jan 21, 2015)

Woo!


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

Love me some Emma :lenny


----------



## BrettSK (Dec 16, 2014)

My hometown girl!


----------



## jtbest (Dec 28, 2014)

Very underrated diva in terms of looks and in ring ability , though people like to hate on the divas's division and really it's not nearly as bad and people make it out to me 

Im actually feel that the diva's division actually talent

AJ, Paige, Natalya, the Bella's ( actually are kind of entertaining and there ring work has improved tremendously) Alicia Fox, Naomi ( good in the ring though with her personality I don't see her going very far) Emma, and Summer Rae 

Plus you have Charlotte and Sasha Banks down in NXT 


Eva Marie, Rosa, and Cameron are all good personality and great on Total Divas though in the wrestling ring they don't have too much talent at the moment


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)




----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Emma Appreciation thread :YES


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

I knew she was a thief the moment she stole my heart.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover (Mar 30, 2004)

She is sexy.


----------



## Certified G (Feb 1, 2011)

Emma Appreciation Thread? :creepyshaq

So, should I just copy the 15 or something pics I posted in that other thread to this one?  I'll see if I can find some pics & gifs later today.

Either way, glad to see a new Emma thread, and it's off to a great start. Keep it up guys!


----------



## JafarMustDie (Dec 18, 2014)

2/10 wrestler and not that attractive, 5/10.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

:evil


----------



## TheOnlyTME (Jan 21, 2015)

The Corre said:


> Emma Appreciation Thread? :creepyshaq
> 
> So, should I just copy the 15 or something pics I posted in that other thread to this one?  I'll see if I can find some pics & gifs later today.
> 
> Either way, glad to see a new Emma thread, and it's off to a great start. Keep it up guys!


Yeah, the other thread got closed by a mod unfortunately. No idea why.


----------



## CM Punk Is A God (Jan 6, 2013)

Never heard of this chick before. i'm sure she's talented and beautiful.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

:favre :durant3 kada



NasJayz said:


> *W*e
> *W*ant
> *E*mma


In a perfect world? Yesh.

But in reality? :vince5: "No, you want that little Indian boy married to that skinny fatass that spilled the beans on the inner machinations of my company, damn it!"


----------



## Certified G (Feb 1, 2011)

Alright, the first of my (hopefully) many contributions to this thread.


----------



## Necramonium (Oct 26, 2011)

I wish WWE knew what to do with her, she hasn't been in singles action since September


----------



## Tommy-V (Sep 4, 2006)

Necramonium said:


> I wish WWE knew what to do with her, she hasn't been in singles action since September


Last month was the last time she was in singles action actually.


----------



## looper007 (Dec 20, 2014)

Necramonium said:


> I wish WWE knew what to do with her, she hasn't been in singles action since September


Well after what happened to her with her arrest and stuff, they aren't going to give her a massive push right now. 

I say she's going to be a bit like Alicia Fox, someone who might not ever be the main focus of the Diva Division but she get her chance somewhere down the line, gets a run with the belt for a while and goes up and down the card. She's not going to be quite in the realms of the Bellas, Paige, AJ really. I wouldn't be surprised if she's let go in a year or two either.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

JafarMustDie said:


> 2/10 wrestler and not that attractive, 5/10.





CM Punk Is A God said:


> Never heard of this chick before. i'm sure she's talented and beautiful.


----------



## SM-Bolieve (Jul 4, 2014)

Weak chin 4/10 would not bang


----------



## SamiZaynFan (Jan 20, 2015)

looper007 said:


> Well after what happened to her with her arrest and stuff, they aren't going to give her a massive push right now.
> 
> I say she's going to be a bit like Alicia Fox, someone who might not ever be the main focus of the Diva Division but she get her chance somewhere down the line, gets a run with the belt for a while and goes up and down the card. She's not going to be quite in the realms of the Bellas, Paige, AJ really. I wouldn't be surprised if she's let go in a year or two either.


Emma wont be let go, she is Paige's bestfriend. Plus the wwe would be idiots if they don't do a Emma and Paige feud on the main roster seeing how well they work together, their feud in NXT was.


----------



## JafarMustDie (Dec 18, 2014)

House Blackbeard said:


>


3/10 sig.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

JafarMustDie said:


> 3/10 sig.











For your gimmick.


----------



## JafarMustDie (Dec 18, 2014)

NasJayz said:


> For your gimmick.


1/10 AVI.


----------



## FourthHorsemen (Jun 1, 2014)

And for jokes, her mug shot


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

:lenny


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

FourthHorsemen said:


>


kada


----------



## -SAW- (Feb 29, 2004)

That summer vacation shoot was legit...



















Chick's got a bangin body.

Excellent thread, BTW (Y)


----------



## fiddlecastro (Mar 18, 2014)

Two pics that were accidentally posted today on WWE.com, gimmick change maybe!?!?!?


----------



## fiddlecastro (Mar 18, 2014)

I guess we could also appreciate her wrestling ability. 

Some gifs

































bonus: Emma don't need no damn nameplate









Emma Lock aka: Legit fuckin muta lock with some theatrics





One of the all-time best NXT matches, Paige v. Emma I





Tenille's appearance on Lance Storm's show thing, a MUST WATCH for any #EMMAcrat 





Also a little doc shot around the time she signed with WWE, another must watch


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Emma or Tenille call her what you may, either way she holds my heart. Hard to believe someone as skilled and comely could be underrated,yet she is. :clap @ all the wonderful pics and vids in this thread.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)




----------



## TheOnlyTME (Jan 21, 2015)

fiddlecastro said:


> Two pics that were accidentally posted today on WWE.com, gimmick change maybe!?!?!?


Interesting? I wouldnt be against a gimmick change at all.


----------



## Certified G (Feb 1, 2011)

SamiZaynFan said:


> *Emma wont be let go, she is Paige's bestfriend.* Plus the wwe would be idiots if they don't do a Emma and Paige feud on the main roster seeing how well they work together, their feud in NXT was.


That really doesn't matter though.. For example, WWE had no problems releasing CM Punk's friend Luke Gallows. And he sure as hell has more pull than Paige.



-SAW- said:


> That summer vacation shoot was legit...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's by far my favorite WWE shoot. Emma looked fantastic in that one (so thanks for the pics ). Actually, from what I remember everyone looked good and it was an all-around great shoot. 



fiddlecastro said:


> Two pics that were accidentally posted today on WWE.com, gimmick change maybe!?!?!?


I love Emma the way she is, but I would have no problems with a gimmick change. It's obvious her gimmick isn't working, so changing it up might revitalise her career.

Anyway, great thread. There's more EMMAcrats than I thought.  I thought there was only like 4 of us haha. I'll get some more pics up later today.


----------



## jcagnee (Jan 4, 2014)

Ass is underrated bruh :kobe6


----------



## Certified G (Feb 1, 2011)

Here's some more Emma. :lenny I hope these pics work 'cause the links are weird as fuck lol.










































Got some more pics to be posted so I'll try to get those up tomorrow or something..


----------



## Bookockey (Apr 1, 2013)

That is a fine ass on her. I wonder who is tapping that?


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

fiddlecastro said:


> Two pics that were accidentally posted today on WWE.com, gimmick change maybe!?!?!?


She looks kinda heelish in those pics. I'd be all for it.


----------



## -SAW- (Feb 29, 2004)

Bookockey said:


> That is a fine ass on her. I wonder who is tapping that?












This lucky guy.


----------



## fiddlecastro (Mar 18, 2014)




----------



## njcam (Mar 30, 2014)

-SAW- said:


> This lucky guy.


Who is he?


----------



## Certified G (Feb 1, 2011)

njcam said:


> Who is he?


William McNamee, former NXT wrestler Mac Miles.


----------



## Subbética2008 (Oct 9, 2012)

She's the most underrated diva, at looks and wrestling aspect.


----------



## Necramonium (Oct 26, 2011)

Many people don't know that Emma has just as much wrestling experience as Paige has before they joined WWE. Emma also has been wrestling since the age of 13.


----------



## fiddlecastro (Mar 18, 2014)

Necramonium said:


> Many people don't know that Emma has just as much wrestling experience as Paige has before they joined WWE. Emma also has been wrestling since the age of 13.


Also, this is accurate, even though Emma is actually older than Paige. Emma lost a couple of years due to a nasty shoulder injury (though during that time she was helping out with the promotion she was working for). Which is why it was very concerning when she dislocated her shoulder during that episode of World of Hurt I posted. She ended up having surgery on that shoulder before showing up in NXT. Both Paige and Emma have been wrestling since they were thirteen. Both ladies have a lot of passion for wrestling . Sasha Banks also started fairly young, but not 13.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

_*Me meeting her last spring.*
_


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

^^Man ur lucky to live in orlando. Pretty much the hub of wwe talent lives there.
Which means a better chance of meeting these guys/gals.

I gotta move there.


----------



## Certified G (Feb 1, 2011)

Necramonium said:


> Many people don't know that Emma has just as much wrestling experience as Paige has before they joined WWE. Emma also has been wrestling since the age of 13.


Indeed, for some reason everyone seems to know about Paige wrestling since her teens but not Emma lol. Since she's been wrestling so long, let's appriciate her body of work:


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

I like that shes not afraid to be herself.
Unabashedly silly and fun lovin.


----------



## fiddlecastro (Mar 18, 2014)

happy rumble mornin' or afternoon or whatever here's emma.


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

I have no pics to share unfortunately, but I think shes damn pretty and love that she loves wrestling and is damn good at it!


----------



## Certified G (Feb 1, 2011)

Here's some Emma pics to ease the pain from last night's Royal Rumble:









































































Not sure if I (or anyone else) posted some of these before, but oh well, more Emma!


----------



## fiddlecastro (Mar 18, 2014)

before she went blonde


----------



## Certified G (Feb 1, 2011)

Back with more, not many contributors left eh?


----------



## fiddlecastro (Mar 18, 2014)

I wonder if she's reading this thread right now


----------



## TheOnlyTME (Jan 21, 2015)

The Corre said:


> Back with more, not many contributors left eh?


Where do you get these pics from lol?


----------



## fiddlecastro (Mar 18, 2014)

> First ever official Q&A with Emma!
> January 22, 2015
> 
> Hey everyone,
> ...


http://www.tenilledashwood.com/#!Fi...ma-/c9d3/0FBC53E0-F7F6-44A6-AF6D-809C51B756E2


----------



## Certified G (Feb 1, 2011)

TheOnlyTME said:


> Where do you get these pics from lol?


Oh you know, I have my sources. :kobe10


----------



## TheOnlyTME (Jan 21, 2015)

The Corre said:


> Oh you know, I have my sources. :kobe10


Hmmmm.


----------



## FourthHorsemen (Jun 1, 2014)

Her body is just...


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Emma confirmed she's back in NXT tonight. She has a gimmick change too from the looks of it.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Hope she gets better booking when called up again. In ring, my favorite women's wrestler on the roster.


----------



## fiddlecastro (Mar 18, 2014)

I'm very excited to see where this leads. She's one of the most talented in-ring ladies when she's motivated. And I'm all for a gimmick change.


----------



## Certified G (Feb 1, 2011)

ironcladd1 said:


> Emma confirmed she's back in NXT tonight. She has a gimmick change too from the looks of it.


Yeah, fiddlecastro send me a visitor message saying she's apparantly back in NXT (full time)? Has this been reported/confirmed anywhere? 

EDIT: Okay, I guess this was confirmed on NXT yesterday? I haven't seen the show yet, so I didn't know. 



TheLooseCanon said:


> Hope she gets better booking when called up again. In ring, my favorite women's wrestler on the roster.


Yeah, same here.  Hopefully going back to NXT will give her a career resurgence 'cause she was going nowhere real fast.



fiddlecastro said:


> I'm very excited to see where this leads. She's one of the most talented in-ring ladies when she's motivated. And I'm all for a gimmick change.


Indeed. I've been saying for months she should go back to NXT. She was doing _nothing_ on the main roster, and it didn't look like a change was coming for her.
I definitely hope she's going back to NXT, at least she'll be appriciated there, and she gets to wrestle longer matches. And I would have no problems with a gimmick change, hope she has more success if she gets called up again.

If she does change her gimmick I'll have to change my avatar and sig. :mj2


----------



## TheOnlyTME (Jan 21, 2015)

fiddlecastro said:


> Two pics that were accidentally posted today on WWE.com, gimmick change maybe!?!?!?


Well it seems as if the new Emma will be debuting on next week's NXT!


----------



## PimentoSlice (Apr 14, 2014)

After watching the backstage interview with Devin and Emma, it appears Emma will still have the dancing queen gimmick but she'll just be heel... That dancing gimmick has always been the kiss of death and the faster she gets rid of it, the better off she'll be. 










^ Her new gear looks like a mix of Eve Torres top and Paige's pants. I hope WWE does right by her and they give her a complete overhaul gimmick, so they can bring her back as a legitimate rival to Paige. I could see it now, Paige is Divas champion again and she takes the mic to thank the fans and calls out all the women in the back. The crowd begins to chant for Aj lee (then Cm punk) when out of nowhere we hear Emma's new music and she comes down and cuts a promo about always being an after thought to every Diva on the roster(minus Rosa of course). I pray this is what they do for her, but WWE is not in the business of doing the right thing, so my hope for this happening are not great.


----------



## just4kicks (Feb 23, 2011)

This page needs more Emma love!


----------



## Certified G (Feb 1, 2011)

This first picture is special to me, because it was taken (by Justin Roberts) at the show I was at.


----------



## fiddlecastro (Mar 18, 2014)

And I was at the show that last picture was taken at!

Here's a random one from tumblr


----------



## fiddlecastro (Mar 18, 2014)

Emma now has an action figure!

http://www.ringsidecollectibles.com/wwe-series-49-emma-mfa49-06.html


----------



## TheDazzler (Feb 3, 2015)

I feel my first post in this forum should be something good, so here is my favourite pic of Emma...


----------



## fiddlecastro (Mar 18, 2014)




----------



## fiddlecastro (Mar 18, 2014)

Angry Emma :')


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

fiddlecastro said:


>





fiddlecastro said:


> Angry Emma :')


<3

Is it wrong that I'm getting heel turn vibes from these last two pictures?


----------



## Leonardo Spanky (May 1, 2014)

The dancing gimmick was fine in my opinion, it just wasn't used right in WWE. She should dance but still be booked as a competent wrestler. And let her show a serious side at times like they've done with Bayley in NXT. 

Matches like the one recently against Summer Rae on Superstars are fine. Dancing during her entrance and a quick dance before she executes a move is entertaining to me. 

They just made her look like an incompetent dancing buffoon on the main roster sometimes. I think in one of her matches with Paige on superstars she was dancing during the match and then just gets kicked in the face. That's not how it should be done. I'm pretty sure something like that never happened in their competitive NXT matches. 

Another problem is the lack of promos/backstage segments which hasn't happened since she was with Santino. This is a problem with the rest of the division as well. To get her character more over with casuals you have to let her show her personality and how she interacts with other divas. On NXT she had backstage segments with Summer Rae, Paige, and Renee and they were fucking hilarious.

If she changes her gimmick then fine, since they weren't doing anything with her anyway, but they never used it to its full potential. An odd-couple tag team with Emma and Paige was the most wasted opportunity. Those Instagram videos they made last year were gold.

The saddest part about the gimmick change is that the GOAT entrance theme will be no more :mj2

A redemption storyline in NXT could be good though. With Charlotte expected to be called up soon this leaves a spot in the title scene. Alexa and Carmella are still too green to get involved so hopefully this is why she's back in NXT.


----------



## TheDazzler (Feb 3, 2015)

Lets hope this wasn`t "one night only" appearance. Returning in NXT is best for Emma, she isn`t doing anything on the main roster. This can only help her career, damn, NXT return made wonders for the forgotten Tyson Kidd.

I have an idea in my mind. If Bayley gets the title at the next live special they can easily make her feud with Emma. Emma is jelaous by the success of her former friend, Bayley, and after showing more and more agressive side week by week, she finally attacks Bayley and beats her down. Than it`s easy, she is a heel and the storyline writes itself. Let them have a match at the next Takeover, where Bayley retains the Chmpionship after great 15 minut match. This scenario will help both of them.


----------



## fiddlecastro (Mar 18, 2014)




----------



## Certified G (Feb 1, 2011)

TheDazzler said:


> I feel my first post in this forum should be something good, so here is my favourite pic of Emma...


Great find. (Y) She looks amazing here.



Leonardo Spanky said:


> The dancing gimmick was fine in my opinion, it just wasn't used right in WWE. She should dance but still be booked as a competent wrestler. And let her show a serious side at times like they've done with Bayley in NXT.
> 
> Matches like the one recently against Summer Rae on Superstars are fine. Dancing during her entrance and a quick dance before she executes a move is entertaining to me.
> 
> ...


Excellent post, and I agree with all of it. 

I'm a huge fan of Emma but that hasn't blinded me from the truth. Her gimmick bombed on the main roster, and she was doomed from the start with the way she was brought up. To casual fans who only watch Raw she was probably just some blonde diva who may not have been all there, waving her arms around. She had literally no character development _at all_. No backstory, no introduction or any of that. Like, she started as a heel in NXT and her gimmick was just a mean heel diva who thought she was a great dancer, right? That was maybe mentioned once on Raw by Cole in between burying the match and making outdated pop culture references. One of the first times she was shown in the crowd they said she was from Rhode Island or some shit. That right there was the first sign they didn't give a fuck about her lol. Unfortunately she was one of the people called up in a disastrous wave of call-ups (has it even ended yet?)

Anyway, I genuinenly hope she goes back to NXT. If she stays on the main roster she'll be jobbing for the rest of her WWE career which would've probably lasted until the end of this year. I love her gimmick and everything about her, but it was clear it wasn't working. So I'd be in favor of her getting a different gimmick. As said earlier in this thread, there were some heel vibes from Emma after her match with Carmella. It'd be good for her to turn heel, get a more physical style/gimmick and leave the cute/bubbly personality behind because it's only holding her back right now.

I'm glad they acknowledged on commentary that Emma hasn't had the success she wanted. They're not taking the route where they pretend her main roster stint never happened, or that it was a success but she wanted to return to NXT. A redemption storyline sounds good. If Charlotte indeed gets called up soon that would definitely open up a spot for Emma. I'm excited to see where she goes from here. I have a lot more faith in Triple H and co. to use her correctly than I do with Vince. Hopefully she won't just be used to elevate Carmella and Sasha Banks, she needs a genuine run in NXT to re-establish her and to get her ready to get called up again. To be honest I would have no problem seeing her in NXT for the rest of 2015.

I will miss her entrance and entrance music too though. :mj2 And I'll have to change my sig and avi. :mj2



fiddlecastro said:


>


Just checked out this shoot. Amazing. :banderas She looks a little different lately, not sure what it is (maybe the hair idk), all's I know is that's she's even hotter now.


----------



## fiddlecastro (Mar 18, 2014)

The Corre said:


> Just checked out this shoot. Amazing. :banderas She looks a little different lately, not sure what it is (maybe the hair idk), all's I know is that's she's even hotter now.


I agree! I hope it's part of the beginning of her being taken seriously. 

And maybe... a heel turn


----------



## TheDazzler (Feb 3, 2015)




----------



## MR-Bolainas (Dec 30, 2014)

yeah, in her matches, she should dance and wrestle too just like La Parka did in his WCW Matches. and get a push this year too.


----------



## TheDazzler (Feb 3, 2015)

> EmmaWWE
> One flight down, one to go. Stop off for a #selfie! #NXT tomorrow! But for now #NXTRival has my attention! #WWE


:cheer:cheer:cheer


----------



## jtbest (Dec 28, 2014)

Definitely one of the most beautiful underrated and utilized divas on the roster 

It's really hard to not to like Emma

Plus after seeing her on the wwe network commenting on shows such as countdown great personality , great sense of humor , and an extremely adorable accent

Overall a great diva


----------



## jtbest (Dec 28, 2014)

It might be good though if she loses her dancing gimmick , we all saw what happened to Jillian with her singing gimmick

And like they say history repeats itself


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Backstage at NXT


----------



## TheDazzler (Feb 3, 2015)




----------



## Certified G (Feb 1, 2011)

Thanks for posting, she has way too much make up on in that picture though haha. 

Anyway, I completely forgot about this thread. Here's a couple pics from one of the best WWE shoots. It happens to have my 2 favorite WWE Divas together in the same pics, and they both look stunning. :lenny


























Not sure if I posted those here already, but who cares.


----------



## TheDazzler (Feb 3, 2015)

Best body in WWE by far.


----------



## TheDazzler (Feb 3, 2015)




----------



## Nicole Queen (Apr 2, 2014)

jtbest said:


> It might be good though if she loses her dancing gimmick , we all saw what happened to Jillian with her singing gimmick
> 
> And like they say history repeats itself


I personally think that as long as the people on the main roster want to really give her a chance, her gimmick won't be a problem. Her NXT character is so much more complex than just the dancing.

Just sucks how seriously underrated she is, she's someone I need to see at the top of the division.

And to keep up


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

*One of my favorite gifs of Emma's from last summer.* ​


----------



## fiddlecastro (Mar 18, 2014)

:faint:


----------



## fiddlecastro (Mar 18, 2014)




----------



## Trublez (Apr 10, 2013)

fiddlecastro said:


> :faint:


Emma looking badass. :banderas


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

Emma looks amazing in her new ring gear :banderas


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Loving Emma's new gear and The Marine shoot :homer


----------



## TheDazzler (Feb 3, 2015)

Emma looks great but... another loss to Summer. Good job WWE, that`s how you build a new gimmick.


----------



## VinceRussoDaGawd (Jan 15, 2014)




----------



## TheDazzler (Feb 3, 2015)




----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

fiddlecastro said:


> :faint:


Dat braid. wens

Hopefully she keeps it from here on out as part of her no-nonsense heel run. Digging the new attire as well.


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

Emma Emma bo bemma banana ramma you give me a boner.

Seriously though, She does things to me! Hot as hell, cute as hell, seems like she wouldnt be annoying as hell to hang out with like most of the roster.


----------



## Old School Icons (Jun 7, 2012)

Emma is criminally under used.


----------



## Paul Rudd (Oct 23, 2010)

Old School Icons said:


> *Emma is criminal*ly under used.


Perfect choice of words :clap.

She has been looking pretty good lately though.


----------



## Pummy (Feb 26, 2015)

Exotic Express said:


> Perfect choice of words :clap.
> 
> She has been looking pretty good lately though.


Didn't you just want her fired in the General section?


----------



## mattheel (Feb 21, 2014)

I was not a fan of Emma for pretty much the entirety of her run, but im coming around on her. Like what she's doing back in NXT.


----------



## FourthHorsemen (Jun 1, 2014)




----------



## TheDazzler (Feb 3, 2015)

Sorry Bayley, I like you but... Emma is the cutest.


----------



## Pummy (Feb 26, 2015)

TheDazzler said:


> Sorry Bayley, I like you but... Emma is the cutest.


Hope her heel turn can put her career over. She look good last night.


----------



## TheOnlyTME (Jan 21, 2015)

I hate how they refrain from using Emma as a top diva, she has so much talent. Instead they use her in pointless matches and she usually loses. I cri evrytiem


----------



## FlynnerMcGee (Mar 31, 2014)

Just gorgeous.

Dark Emma is gonna be so much fun. Kick ass and take names girl!


----------



## TheDazzler (Feb 3, 2015)

Fuck you WWE for giving Charlotte meaningless victory number 41545613. I`m done with you.


----------



## Pummy (Feb 26, 2015)

TheDazzler said:


> Fuck you WWE for giving Charlotte meaningless victory number 41545613. I`m done with you.


I'm more mad about she get jobber entrance. LOL she playing second fiddle of Dana is just pathetic.


----------



## Trublez (Apr 10, 2013)

I think Emma is done guys. She turned heel and is still jobbing :mj2


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

According to NXT tapings there is hope for her.


----------



## preetlove (Mar 7, 2015)

she is amazing and she has fit and solid body. She looks stunning oh la la la


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

On behalf of TeamFIT, I can say that she's a solid A player. <3


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Lumpy McRighteous said:


> On behalf of TeamFIT, I can say that she's a solid A player. <3


BRUH!:trips8


----------



## TheDazzler (Feb 3, 2015)

Pummy said:


> I'm more mad about she get jobber entrance. LOL she playing second fiddle of Dana is just pathetic.


I can understand it about the entrance, maybe they didn`t want to give her new entrnace (song) because she will be losing the match, but yes, it was kinda stupid.
P.s. My new favourite pic:


----------



## FlynnerMcGee (Mar 31, 2014)

I heard that Emma got a new theme and attire for these NXT tapings. This true?


----------



## RCSheppy (Nov 13, 2013)

Emma looks AMAZING ^


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Legasee said:


> BRUH!:trips8


Word. bama4 :cena6


----------



## TheDazzler (Feb 3, 2015)

I`m not that kinda guy that wll say "bae, slay" or stupid things like that, but hell, this girl is looking hotter and hotter. Evil Emma is what`s best for business.


----------



## Pummy (Feb 26, 2015)

Heel Emma was best thing at NXT last night.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Did she broke up with her BF? She move back to Florida alone after a few months living with her bf, besides sending a couple of strange tweets


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## FourthHorsemen (Jun 1, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

kada:homer


----------



## TheDazzler (Feb 3, 2015)

> *emmalution* Need to get to the beach more often!


Yes, you do need! I think we all can agree with that.:ex:


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

Mordecay said:


>


Woke up this morning, checked my instagram, then got greeted by that 

Thank you Emma, thank you.


----------



## Ethan Johns (Apr 13, 2014)

Good Ole Aussie Babe!


----------



## TheDazzler (Feb 3, 2015)

I`ll just leave this here...


----------



## Zeroapoc (Apr 21, 2014)

That's awesome.


----------



## FourthHorsemen (Jun 1, 2014)




----------



## Firefighter9050 (Apr 16, 2014)

TheDazzler said:


> I`ll just leave this here...


Holy sheep shit, If i was gonna construct a perfect body on a woman this would be it.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

TheDazzler said:


>





FourthHorsemen said:


>


Tits, ass, blonde, fit _and_ charming...yet no push. :westbrook3

Triple Haitch, Y U DO DIS? :cry


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

This gal is just aces and I don't even talk like that.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)




----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Emma's got the look down, the attitude down, and now all she needs is to be more comfortable on the mic and she'll be ready for a second chance. She's been having the wrestling down:*

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/628387684650651648


----------



## whelp (Jun 8, 2015)

I appreciate Emma.

yes indeedy


----------



## Certified G (Feb 1, 2011)

Legit BOSS said:


> *Emma's got the look down, the attitude down, and now all she needs is to be more comfortable on the mic and she'll be ready for a second chance. She's been having the wrestling down:*
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/628387684650651648


Like Dave Meltzer said, they are trying to remake Emma from cute to sexy, and it's working really well. :banderas Not really digging the lipstick though, I guess it goes with her new character but it's too dark for me and I don't like lipstick in general. She definitely needs work on the mic and she needs to look a little more comfortable in interviews in general - as in she needs to know where to put her hands. Can't wait for the Emmalution to continue in NXT. :mark:

And just to contribute something to the thread; it's already been posted but it's so good that it's worth posting over and over.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

@Certified G *I agree. She went from simulating a special ed kid to being an incredibly sexy woman. The attire change alone was impressive, but the sassyness she's been showing on NXT gained her a lot of points from me. I think the dark lipstick works for her, as it matches her attire and demeanor.*


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*The new and improved Emma is so hot :bow*


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

Emma is the hottest chick in the WWE right now, my opinion of course.


----------



## Certified G (Feb 1, 2011)

Legit BOSS said:


> *The new and improved Emma is so hot :bow*


:nice She should keep wearing that outfit occasionally once the Australian tour is over, it looks good on her.

Looks like she (almost?) gained a fan in you. 

And in keeping with the subject of the thread:


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Yassss @Certified G. Emma is a whole new woman now :tucky. It's time to update your signature and replace bubbly, childish Emma with fierce and sexy Emma :cudi.*


----------



## Trublez (Apr 10, 2013)

I haven't been in this thread for a while and I honestly think it worked out better for me as I get to take in so many hot pics of Emma. :banderas Thanks guys. :clap

Hopefully she keeps doing her thing in NXT and continues to get better and better booking until she's back on the main roster with her new attitude and gimmick. :mckinney


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

Oh how I wish the revolution stables had been;

Emma, Paige & Becky 

Sasha, Charlotte & Fox

Nikki, Nattie & Naomi


----------



## Old School Icons (Jun 7, 2012)

To paraphrase good old Enzo 

"And this right here, this is Emma, and she's hot as hell, and you can't teach that!"


----------



## Certified G (Feb 1, 2011)

Legit BOSS said:


> *Yassss @Certified G. Emma is a whole new woman now :tucky. It's time to update your signature and replace bubbly, childish Emma with fierce and sexy Emma :cudi.*


Ha, I only _just_ updated my old sig to this one a couple weeks ago. It's the summer edition of my signature, I think I'm gonna keep this one for a while.  Why you want me to change a sig with hot rotating pics of Emma in a bikini though? :drake1


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

Certified G said:


> Ha, I only _just_ updated my old sig to this one a couple weeks ago. It's the summer edition of my signature, I think I'm gonna keep this one for a while.  Why you want me to change a sig with hot rotating pics of Emma in a bikini though? :drake1


*Because I have OCD and change my avatar every week :curry2*


----------



## spikingspud (Jan 3, 2015)

> She should keep wearing that outfit occasionally once the Australian tour is over, it looks good on her.


Dam straight, when I saw Emma's outfit for the Aussie tour it blew me away and easily suits her present Heel character which got me wondering of a (probably lame) thought of has there been an Anti-Patriot female wrestler?


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

_*Enjoy my Emma friends and fans. I have seen the inner light of the devil. I am officially a supporter now. *_:tucky


----------



## TheDazzler (Feb 3, 2015)

Can snyone tell me where is this from?


----------



## amhlilhaus (Dec 19, 2013)

Emma always struck me in a 'special' way.


----------



## FourthHorsemen (Jun 1, 2014)

Need a GIF asap!


----------



## TheOnlyTME (Jan 21, 2015)

FourthHorsemen said:


> Need a GIF asap!


We want GIF *clap clap clap clap clap clap*

We want GIF *clap clap clap clap clap clap*


----------



## TheDazzler (Feb 3, 2015)

Blast from the past.


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

BtheVampireSlayer said:


>


Hottest woman in all of the WWE currently. :rock1


----------



## TheDazzler (Feb 3, 2015)

Perfect body, great tits. Push her already!


----------



## Certified G (Feb 1, 2011)

TheDazzler said:


> Perfect body, great tits. Push her already!


Jesus, how the fuck aren't we seeing more of this on tv. Actually, maybe she needs more of these extended periods off of tv if it means we get more pics like those. :hmm:
@Legit BOSS - tagging you just in case, 'cause I wouldn't want you to miss these.


----------



## FourthHorsemen (Jun 1, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Heel Emma >>>>>

Except for Paige and Peyton


----------



## FourthHorsemen (Jun 1, 2014)

That stomach though...


----------



## Certified G (Feb 1, 2011)

FourthHorsemen said:


> Need a GIF asap!


Took a while but here you go;










She should do that on NXT some time.. or every week. bama4


----------



## FourthHorsemen (Jun 1, 2014)

Certified G said:


> Took a while but here you go;
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:flairdance


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Damn. As much as I love cute, bubbly Emma, that ain't got nothing on evil, sexy vixen Emma.


----------



## TwistedLogic22 (Sep 2, 2015)

^Agreed, vixen Emma is ticking all the right boxes. She needs a proper push once the "Revolution" breaks into singles.


----------



## FourthHorsemen (Jun 1, 2014)




----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

FourthHorsemen said:


>


:sodone 

The girl deserves a push, she is incredibly hot & she is good in the ring.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

I can't post GIF's but here are some new Emma GIF's.

http://dailywrestlingnews.com/hot-new-emma-gifs-from-a-wwe-live-event/


----------



## FourthHorsemen (Jun 1, 2014)




----------



## UntilDawn (Sep 2, 2015)




----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)




----------



## FourthHorsemen (Jun 1, 2014)




----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

<3


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)




----------



## amhlilhaus (Dec 19, 2013)

fucking incredible, she's hotter than nikki bella


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)




----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)




----------



## Newlock (Oct 5, 2015)

So now every time Emma comes out and turns around a big NXT logo covers up her ass. What's up with that?


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Newlock said:


> So now every time Emma comes out and turns around a big NXT logo covers up her ass. What's up with that?


Her ass is not PG lol


----------



## Newlock (Oct 5, 2015)

Mordecay said:


> Her ass is not PG lol


 Haha I'm sayin tho!lol


----------



## FourthHorsemen (Jun 1, 2014)




----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)




----------



## FourthHorsemen (Jun 1, 2014)




----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)




----------



## FourthHorsemen (Jun 1, 2014)




----------



## TheOnlyTME (Jan 21, 2015)

Keep this thread going guys. We cannot let it die.


----------



## mikegallow (Jan 16, 2016)

> https://mega.nz/#F!6IVlWTyC!bZnmxltzbCKJA0b1LLi4NQ


----------



## Legend797 (Feb 1, 2016)




----------



## FourthHorsemen (Jun 1, 2014)




----------



## FourthHorsemen (Jun 1, 2014)




----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/709569081901498369
:Oooh


----------



## Pronoss (Aug 20, 2014)

Some may have been posted before, if so then ignore, just consider it reruns :grin2:

I didn't go through entire thread <lazy> 

>


----------



## FourthHorsemen (Jun 1, 2014)




----------



## TheDazzler (Feb 3, 2015)

I waited so long for new pictures of her tits. Amazing hot chick, for first time in my life I wish I was Ryder.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Emma :banderas


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)




----------



## FourthHorsemen (Jun 1, 2014)




----------



## paladin errant (Apr 23, 2016)

i don't like her face,but she has a really hot body.


----------



## paladin errant (Apr 23, 2016)

aftr Paige,it's Emma who promote this brand?


----------



## paladin errant (Apr 23, 2016)




----------



## Satanixx (Jul 30, 2008)

Easily one of the top women going right now in the WWE as far as I'm concerned.

Hot as fuck, dat Aussie accent AND can wrestle her ass off. 

:banderas :damn :trips5 :sodone


----------



## paladin errant (Apr 23, 2016)

sometimes i wonder she has two faces..can't recognize her,make up?


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

How long will she be out?


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

:zayn3 :banderas


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

So much "appreciating" of Emma to do here :cena5


----------



## Dibil13 (Apr 29, 2016)

Envy said:


> How long will she be out?


Late 2016 at the earliest according to Dave Meltzer. Real shame. I miss her. One of the best women they have.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Looking at her earlier photos she's clearly gotten better looking as she aged on. She's really underrated around here.


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

zack ryder is winning


----------



## paladin errant (Apr 23, 2016)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

Jesus fucking Christ.... 

Emma's seriously the HOTTEST woman on the roster now.  (quite possibly the hottest woman in WWE history)


----------



## FourthHorsemen (Jun 1, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

She is the sexiest woman in WWE right now



















__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/771179021186899970


----------



## NatureGuy (Aug 27, 2016)

i so hope she gets a push when she returns to tv


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

1000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000/10


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

Come back already! C'mon!


----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)

Hopefully they have something interesting for her to do this time around.


----------



## Doddsy_V1 (Oct 2, 2006)




----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Doddsy_V1 said:


>


DAMN kada


----------



## FourthHorsemen (Jun 1, 2014)




----------



## Dibil13 (Apr 29, 2016)

FourthHorsemen said:


>


:trips5 Incredible


----------



## Dibil13 (Apr 29, 2016)

Emma was a referee at a Raw live event yesterday. Looks like she's returning very soon. Shame all signs point to her not going to Smackdown.


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

Maybe Dana's break up with Charlotte is going to roll into her reunion with Emma.

Alternatively, if she's not getting back with Dana, I'd like to see her stable with Paige & Summer, and target people like Sasha & Bayley for taking all the credit for something that Emma, Paige, and Summer feel they don't get recognition for, nor the opportunities they deserve. Kayfabe, of course, seeing as Paige has had loads of opportunities. But it's quite true for Emma & Summer.

Sure, I'd otherwise prefer to have her on Smackdown, but only because Smackdown would make her a star and put her right up the top. She probably needed SD more than SD needed her, even though she would have been a huge asset as a top heel.


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

Emma was just a guest ref at a house show


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/776943165223952384


----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)

Emma and Dana were great together (and it's some of Dana's best work). Dana and Charlotte, not so much. So Emma coming to Raw to help Dana get free of Charlotte's BS, that's what I'm guessing is going to happen.


----------



## Acezwicker (Apr 10, 2016)

Emma would be so much better off on Smackdown. On Raw she'll occasionally be in the title picture, but never be a true contender. Mid-card seems like whe she'd be. On Smackdown she has a chance at being a number 1 or 2 heel, added with being a rival/bitter Enemy to Becky Lynch + history with Nikki and Naomi.


----------



## FourthHorsemen (Jun 1, 2014)




----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Doddsy_V1 said:


>


DAMN shes looking good. But all Aussie chicks are pretty much hot ha.


----------



## AllAboutEMMA (Sep 26, 2016)

I am just here so that my first post belongs to Emma.
Stunning as always and please let her return already!


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

I'd pay her to blow me. kada


----------



## FourthHorsemen (Jun 1, 2014)




----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

Emma got dummy thick on her time off. Shiiiiiiiiit. :book


----------



## Dibil13 (Apr 29, 2016)

FourthHorsemen said:


>


Goddamn


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

_*I am so happy that Emma is back on Raw but not happy that they changed her character again when her heel one was getting good. *_


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Doddsy_V1 said:


>


Damn Emma looking hot as FUCK.


----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)

Emma's new gimmick, h for goodness sake, why? Yes we get it, she's really hot. I'm pretty sure that like 98% of the people here and elsewhere will acknowledge that I certainly will). But if the gimmick is centered around "oh look how hot she is," then I have my doubts that the audience will take her seriously as anything more than eye candy. And she's too talented to be reduced to just that.

I mean MAYBE they're going for a reverse Eva Marie, where Emma is really hot AND can go in the ring? But I have my doubts as to whether this writing staff is that clever.


----------



## Dibil13 (Apr 29, 2016)

Asuka842 said:


> Emma's new gimmick, h for goodness sake, why? Yes we get it, she's really hot. I'm pretty sure that like 98% of the people here and elsewhere will acknowledge that I certainly will). But if the gimmick is centered around "oh look how hot she is," then I have my doubts that the audience will take her seriously as anything more than eye candy. And she's too talented to be reduced to just that.
> 
> I mean MAYBE they're going for a reverse Eva Marie, where Emma is really hot AND can go in the ring? But I have my doubts as to whether this writing staff is that clever.


She'll be a joke and a jobber. The one badass female heel in the company and they give her the generic narcissist model gimmick, ensuring nobody will ever take her seriously. Bravo, WWE.


----------



## dashing_man (Dec 3, 2014)

Ryder is so fucking lucky

Am happy for the couple


----------



## FourthHorsemen (Jun 1, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

YUM.


----------



## FourthHorsemen (Jun 1, 2014)




----------



## NatureGuy (Aug 27, 2016)

im really excited to see emma return. those emmalina promo's are awesome


----------



## Rookie of the Year (Mar 26, 2015)

FourthHorsemen said:


>


Damn, was coming in here to post this. It's amazing how Emma has evolved from someone who I thought was okay looking to a mega babe in the past couple of years. Ever since she put on shades and started doing more squats, fuuuuck.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

> Emma made her in ring return to WWE at a Smackdown live event this evening, she joined Nikki Bella and Naomi to face Carmella, Alexa Bliss and Natayla. This comes as a surprise since on Raw they have been teasing her return as a new version of herself known as “Emmalina”
> 
> No word yet if WWE had a change of heart with her role and which show she would be on or if she is possibly just filling in for Becky Lynch who is out for several weeks due to an undisclosed health issue.



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/787510965604495361


----------



## FourthHorsemen (Jun 1, 2014)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## Doddsy_V1 (Oct 2, 2006)




----------



## tictac0987 (Aug 31, 2016)

FourthHorsemen said:


>


----------



## Overcomer (Jan 15, 2015)

I personally liked the character before she got injured. I didn't think the repackaging was necessary. Anything but that clumsy-dancing gimmick-----total disaster. The WORST.


----------



## tictac0987 (Aug 31, 2016)




----------



## FourthHorsemen (Jun 1, 2014)

tictac0987 said:


> View attachment 45210


Beat me to it...
:loweringangle


----------



## Piers (Sep 1, 2015)

I wish I was Zack Ryder, just for one night...


----------



## tictac0987 (Aug 31, 2016)




----------



## Piers (Sep 1, 2015)

:sodone :sodone :sodone :sodone :sodone :sodone :sodone :sodone :sodone :sodone :sodone :sodone


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)




----------



## Old School Icons (Jun 7, 2012)

Turning her heel away from the bubble bollocks was the best move they could have made.

What a babe


----------



## tictac0987 (Aug 31, 2016)

Erik. said:


>


What a damsel..


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Old School Icons said:


> Turning her heel away from the bubble bollocks was the best move they could have made.
> 
> What a babe


It's amazing what a bit of attitude can do. I never thought much of Emma before but now she's dropped the goofy stuff she's gorgeous.


----------



## Doddsy_V1 (Oct 2, 2006)




----------



## tictac0987 (Aug 31, 2016)




----------



## FourthHorsemen (Jun 1, 2014)




----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

:sodone


----------



## tictac0987 (Aug 31, 2016)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## tictac0987 (Aug 31, 2016)




----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)

total frikkin hottie


----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)

total frikkin hottie and what a booty on her


----------



## Afrolatino (Jan 5, 2015)

Now that Emma is not a joke anymore, I'm into her followers too.

I can't wait to Monday to see her new persona...


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)




----------



## nyelator (Oct 3, 2016)

Certified G said:


> Took a while but here you go;
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Alexa then Emma then Nikki IMO


----------



## Dibil13 (Apr 29, 2016)

:ambrose5


----------



## FourthHorsemen (Jun 1, 2014)




----------



## FourthHorsemen (Jun 1, 2014)




----------



## tictac0987 (Aug 31, 2016)




----------



## nyelator (Oct 3, 2016)

hot


----------



## Doddsy_V1 (Oct 2, 2006)




----------



## brewjo32 (Nov 24, 2015)

Just like Tom Petty said, "The Waiting is the hardest part".


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

*I so can't wait for Emma's raw return/re-debut because I think she has a lot to offer on Raw and one of the most underrated woman wrestler in this current era. :tucky*


----------



## Dibil13 (Apr 29, 2016)

BTheVampireSlayer said:


> *I so can't wait for Emma's raw return/re-debut because I think she has a lot to offer on Raw and one of the most underrated woman wrestler in this current era. :tucky*


I agree. I hope she gets a real push.


----------



## Doddsy_V1 (Oct 2, 2006)




----------



## FourthHorsemen (Jun 1, 2014)




----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)




----------



## Doddsy_V1 (Oct 2, 2006)




----------



## FourthHorsemen (Jun 1, 2014)

Looks like she couldn't debut because it interfered with her vacation plans


----------



## Dibil13 (Apr 29, 2016)

Emma's voiceover *really* makes the vignette sound like a JOI video.


----------



## Doddsy_V1 (Oct 2, 2006)




----------



## SWITCHBLADE (Mar 16, 2014)




----------



## Doddsy_V1 (Oct 2, 2006)




----------



## nyelator (Oct 3, 2016)

Also underrated in the looks department


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Doddsy_V1 (Oct 2, 2006)




----------



## FourthHorsemen (Jun 1, 2014)

She's been killing it this past year!


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)

Without a doubt the hottest woman in WWE today.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Doddsy_V1 (Oct 2, 2006)




----------



## nyelator (Oct 3, 2016)

Can she just return already to save us from bordem


----------



## Doddsy_V1 (Oct 2, 2006)




----------



## Doddsy_V1 (Oct 2, 2006)




----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)

The horrible manner in which they utilise Emma annoys the hell out of me. She has a load of talent and is attractive and they just do dumb shit with her. How hard is it to present her as a wrestler like they do with the other women on RAW.


----------



## Marco Metelo (Sep 13, 2016)

It would be pointless to unveil her before WM, we have to be patient.


----------



## Jay55 (Jan 9, 2017)

Marco Metelo said:


> It would be pointless to unveil her before WM, we have to be patient.


There is a rumor that she along with Summer Rae could be part of the SD women's title match, and she just posted on her Instagram about how she returned the week before Mania last year and how waiting another week won't hurt anyone. I'm thinking there is a chance that she could return next week on Smackdown rather than Raw and be placed in the title match. Either way I don't have much hope that she will actually be used well, I'm just looking forward to seeing her back.


----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)

I don't understand continuing to air her vignettes on Raw just to throw her to SD without promotion. Nobody cares about swerves any more especially lame ones like that would be and unless they have her win the title why even bother because then it's still pointless and she just becomes a lower end woman on the other show.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Marco Metelo (Sep 13, 2016)

Jay55 said:


> There is a rumor that she along with Summer Rae could be part of the SD women's title match, and she just posted on her Instagram about how she returned the week before Mania last year and how waiting another week won't hurt anyone. I'm thinking there is a chance that she could return next week on Smackdown rather than Raw and be placed in the title match. Either way I don't have much hope that she will actually be used well, I'm just looking forward to seeing her back.


It makes sense, I ve heard the company try to make as many superstars as possible to appear at WM due to some bonus payment that´s the reason for the Andre BR.

They could arrange a Women Money in the bank match with both brands involved.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## FourthHorsemen (Jun 1, 2014)

These recent photos...


----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)

someone needs to make a lot of these pictures a better file type or tell me a viewer that can utilise the jpg-large


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Jam (Nov 6, 2015)

Get this girl on my TV!!!


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)

'bout damn time.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

Mango13 said:


>


:damn

She is ridiculous.


----------



## FourthHorsemen (Jun 1, 2014)

Good God


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

FourthHorsemen said:


> Good God



Her body is fucking perfect, I wish her ring gear showed it off a little better.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Captain Edd (Dec 14, 2011)

:focus


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

december_blue said:


>


Perfection!


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Marco Metelo (Sep 13, 2016)

It looks like she is comfortable playing Emmalina on social media.

I am thankful for it.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## SuicideSlushPuppie (Jun 24, 2015)

I gotta admit, when Emma first arrived in WWE I didn't think much of her. She's definitely converted me to a fan... her body right now is insane.


----------



## DELETE (Aug 23, 2016)

Just found out ryder and emma broke up.


Now might be my chance to strike :book


----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)

DELETE said:


> Just found out ryder and emma broke up.
> 
> 
> Now might be my chance to strike :book


I'd imagine there is quite a line up for that honour.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Marco Metelo (Sep 13, 2016)

What a goddess.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

DELETE said:


> Now might be my chance to strike


----------



## Piers (Sep 1, 2015)

:sodone 

I wish she had pulled off the Emmalina gimmick and come out every week in sexy outfits


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

Mango13 said:


>


That outfit is ridiculous 

:done


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

Mango13 said:


>


gawd damn

zack you stupid idiot


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## FourthHorsemen (Jun 1, 2014)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Piers (Sep 1, 2015)

Her body looks different on her pictures and live on Raw, doesn't it ?


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## AJ Leegion (Nov 21, 2012)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)




----------



## Jericho-79 (Nov 29, 2009)

N7 Spectre said:


>


I've always loved those sunglasses.

That black lipstick and those biker gloves tho...:no:


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## YankBastard (Apr 29, 2017)

Jericho-79 said:


> I've always loved those sunglasses.
> 
> That black lipstick and those biker gloves tho...:no:


Biker gloves? They look like OJ Simpson's gloves that didn't fit.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Lariat From Hell (Oct 5, 2013)

Old, but saw it posted elsewhere today.

*https://zippy.gfycat.com/LoathsomeFlippantChameleon.webm*


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## JafarMustDie (Dec 18, 2014)

Mango13 said:


>


Holy shit, easily top 3 hottest woman on the roster right now. 

I remember when I didn't care for her at all, until she turned into Evil Emma kada


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## JC00 (Nov 20, 2011)

I wonder if her flying out to Las Vegas and partying when she has an injury is something that WWE officials see and it kind of rubs them the wrong way.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Jericho-79 (Nov 29, 2009)

Mango13 said:


>


Wow. She's shorter than Summer and Kelly Kelly.


----------



## Riddle101 (Aug 15, 2006)

Jericho-79 said:


> Wow. She's shorter than Summer and Kelly Kelly.


Well Yeah. Emma is 5"5 while Summer and Kelly are 5"10 and 5"8.


----------



## brewjo32 (Nov 24, 2015)

Kelly Kelly is listed most places at 5' 5" but I'd think she's closer to 5' 7' and Emma might be 5' 4" on a good day.


----------



## Jericho-79 (Nov 29, 2009)

Riddle101 said:


> Well Yeah. Emma is 5"5 while Summer and Kelly are 5"10 and 5"8.





brewjo32 said:


> Kelly Kelly is listed most places at 5' 5" but I'd think she's closer to 5' 7' and Emma might be 5' 4" on a good day.


I think it all depends on whether or not they're wearing heels/platform shoes.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

dear god wens3


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)

Bikini - WWE shoot is this 2002 again? That's great news. Dreams do come true.


----------



## Jericho-79 (Nov 29, 2009)

So WWE has nothing left to give her to do except to book her in photoshoots. Nice.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Jericho-79 said:


> So WWE has nothing left to give her to do except to book her in photoshoots. Nice.


Well she is injured, so they can't booke her on matches atm


----------



## Jericho-79 (Nov 29, 2009)

Mango13 said:


>


Those boobs are amazing.:yum:


----------



## nyelator (Oct 3, 2016)

Jericho-79 said:


> Those boobs are amazing.:yum:


I agree.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Jam (Nov 6, 2015)

Yup she's #1 (sorry Mandy)

Her shoot on the 20th...can't wait


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## KJackson1 (Jan 9, 2017)

december_blue said:


>


What shoot is this from!?!?!?


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

BTS video:


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Mango13 said:


>


Well, I know why she ended up in the top 5 in the womens ranking >

Btw, that pic >>> all the pics in her WWE photoshoot


----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)

Mordecay said:


> Well, I know why she ended up in the top 5 in the womens ranking >
> 
> Btw, that pic >>> all the pics in her WWE photoshoot


It loses a couple points for not showing her beautiful face, but it is an incredible view nonetheless


----------



## BornBad (Jan 27, 2004)

Mango13 said:


>


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

She may not be getting the tv time she deserves, but as long as she keeps posting pics like that she'll keep her fans happy.


----------



## The Sheik (Jul 10, 2017)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

_*Emma's bikini shoots are so gorgeous and drop dead sexy. kada*_


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Jam (Nov 6, 2015)

That Seal copping a feel :book

Emma is honestly perfect

:sodone


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)




----------



## Doddsy_V1 (Oct 2, 2006)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Piers (Sep 1, 2015)

:krillin3


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Mango13 said:


>


She's so stunning!


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

Its impossible for this woman to look bad. Just perfection


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Lariat From Hell (Oct 5, 2013)




----------



## Lariat From Hell (Oct 5, 2013)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/960147967037583360


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Great to see her back in action! She looks incredible.


----------



## Lariat From Hell (Oct 5, 2013)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/960623496853442562


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

_*Emma is doing very well in Ring of Honor so far. *_


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Hangman (Feb 3, 2017)

Lariat From Hell said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/960623496853442562


:banderas


----------



## Cas Ras (Sep 8, 2017)

Tenille had two weeks ago her first post-WWE match at WrestlePro, here are some good pictures from the event: https://www.flickr.com/photos/scottlesh724/albums/72157665452998808/page3 (not mine). Needless to say, she slays.

Should best change the thread title, Tenille will become a bigger star than Emma  .


----------



## 674297 (Apr 28, 2017)

Mango13 said:


>


She looks like lugeyps3 but in her 30's. I'd hit it.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## The Sheik (Jul 10, 2017)

.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

She had an early birthday celebration with some of the current WWE/NXT roster










































Happy birthday Tenille :hb


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

_*Emma just qualified to advance in the WOH Championship tournament in a decent match against Stacy Shadows. Way to go baby!! *_


----------



## Piers (Sep 1, 2015)

She's still smokin'

But I prefer her as a blonde


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## brewjo32 (Nov 24, 2015)

hard to believe this was her


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

I really wish she would stop using this dumb filter when posting selfies.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## SuicideSlushPuppie (Jun 24, 2015)

She has an underrated ass, that's for sure.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## nyelator (Oct 3, 2016)

I prefer her as a blonde


----------



## brewjo32 (Nov 24, 2015)

saw someone posted Alexa doing the Nikki Bella twirl so thought I'd share Emma doing it. Not graceful and not great quality but I like it


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## brewjo32 (Nov 24, 2015)

Mango13 said:


>


----------



## Piers (Sep 1, 2015)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## brewjo32 (Nov 24, 2015)

.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)

Mango13 said:


>


Dayum she looks incredible.

I've always had a thing for her


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

She has a nice a$$ and looks much better with dark hai , here's a collage of pics.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Hangman (Feb 3, 2017)

I'd bury my nose so far up her ass I would be able to inflate her lungs.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## DELETE (Aug 23, 2016)

Ultron said:


> I'd bury my nose so far up her ass I would be able to inflate her lungs.


Get in line bud.


----------



## Mugging of Cena (Jul 29, 2014)

Holy shit! Something is a little different about Emma. She looks even hotter now somehow! :woolcock

wens3


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

Mango13 said:


>


:damn


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Mango13 said:


>


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

She's fine much better with dark hair.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Ninja Hedgehog (Mar 22, 2018)

Mango13 said:


>


I have a sudden desire to train as a masseuse


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

She's looks hotter every time I see her!!


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Mordecay said:


>


:sodone


----------



## Old School Icons (Jun 7, 2012)

Gorgeous.


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

Emma was supposed to fight Toni Storm tonight in Germany, does anyone know who won the match and if there's any footage or reviews for it? Can't seem to find anything myself..


----------



## Zuckerhut83 (Jun 12, 2012)

The Definition of Technician said:


> Emma was supposed to fight Toni Storm tonight in Germany, does anyone know who won the match and if there's any footage or reviews for it? Can't seem to find anything myself..


https://twitter.com/wXwGermany/status/992854372441837569


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## rbhayek (Apr 13, 2011)

Mango13 said:


>


WOW.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

Mango13 said:


>


There should be a LOVE button for things like this, the like button isnt enough. >


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

In a way I still wished she was back in the WWE ring so many missed opportunities, Never won a single championship either.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

https://giant.gfycat.com/RequiredPoshCod.webm


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

:homer


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

_*Emma has been looking extra sexy lately. :book*_


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

If only :book


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Mordecay said:


> If only :book


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

Criminally attractive.

Hold that L WWE.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

I am already loving the summer


----------



## Paigeology (Feb 23, 2014)

Apparently Emma can't be Sexy WWE? open your dam eyes! unkout unkout


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Mordecay said:


> I am already loving the summer



:sodone


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Hangman (Feb 3, 2017)

Oh sweet jesus :banderas


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Mango13 said:


>


Ah, the weekly Emma bikini photo. Never fails.


----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)

Goofy Emma


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

Mango13 said:


>


*Emma in a bikini is always jaw dropping. :sodone*


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## ffsBlueCafu (Mar 28, 2018)

*Re: Tenille Dashwood (FKA Emma) Appreciation Thread*








Made on Werble app


----------



## SuicideSlushPuppie (Jun 24, 2015)

her ass is vastly underrated.


----------



## ffsBlueCafu (Mar 28, 2018)

SuicideSlushPuppie said:


> her ass is vastly underrated.




How do you get a live avatar?


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## SuicideSlushPuppie (Jun 24, 2015)

ffsBlueCafu said:


> How do you get a live avatar?


Gotta be a Premium member


----------



## ffsBlueCafu (Mar 28, 2018)

SuicideSlushPuppie said:


> Gotta be a Premium member




Thx SlushPup


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)




----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Ninja Hedgehog (Mar 22, 2018)

Leon Knuckles said:


>


Who's the douche in the middle???

I hate him. For a number of reasons :lol


----------



## Versatile (Apr 4, 2015)

Ninja_Hedgehog said:


> Who's the douche in the middle???
> 
> I hate him. For a number of reasons :lol


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Fa873Avdz0k


----------



## Ninja Hedgehog (Mar 22, 2018)

Versatile said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Fa873Avdz0k


Thanks. Didn't recognise him at all

I still hate him (I'm not jealous!! Honest) :lol


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)

The dog filter is dumb.


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Hangman (Feb 3, 2017)

metallon said:


>


:banderas


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## yesarm (Oct 12, 2018)

.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

:sodone


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

Mango13 said:


> :sodone


:sodonesodone


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Mango13 said:


> :sodone


The Emma bikini pic. It's back. Bout damn time.


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

Emma always a stunner! Gotta love this woman!


----------



## Hangman (Feb 3, 2017)

Mango13 said:


>


:banderas 

wens3 wens3 wens3


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

The girls from down under killing it lately. Emma, Peyton, Billie, Toni, Rhea and even Dakota.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

metallon said:


> The girls from down under killing it lately. Emma, Peyton, Billie, Toni, Rhea and even Dakota.


Yeah they are killing it and I hope it continues for the foreseeable future


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

I wish Emma would return to the WWE!


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

metallon said:


> I wish Emma would return to the WWE!


I still can't believe they fucking released her....such a missed opportunity. I hope she gets another shot sometime in the future.


----------



## Jericho-79 (Nov 29, 2009)

Why did WWE give her the ring name "Emma"?

Why couldn't they let her use her real name Tanille?

Tanille is such a cool unique name.

I don't know where WWE gets these lame generic ring names for the women like Emma, Paige, Naomi, and Lana.


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Jericho-79 (Nov 29, 2009)

metallon said:


> The girls from down under killing it lately. Emma, Peyton, Billie, Toni, Rhea and even Dakota.


Does New Zealand count as "Down Under"?:hmmm


----------



## Hangman (Feb 3, 2017)

metallon said:


>


:WOO


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## lorex (Jan 8, 2010)

Jericho-79 said:


> Why did WWE give her the ring name "Emma"?
> 
> Why couldn't they let her use her real name Tanille?
> 
> ...


They do it so they can own the marketing rights for the character in the event the talent leaves the company. That way the talent cannot leach off WWE creative efforts. This really does not work these days in the age of the internet and fans follow their favorite stars where ever they go but WWE is the 800 lbs beast of the industry and they are set in their ways.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

Damn, those legs are killing me!


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Ma-Trish Reloaded (Feb 25, 2019)

I always have loved Emma. It's such a shame she never got the chance she deserved in WWE.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Mango13 said:


>


Emma AND Summer together :banderas


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Dolorian said:


> Emma AND Summer together :banderas


I love when they hang out together. We usually get treated to content like this.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Mango13 said:


> I love when they hang out together. We usually get treated to content like this.


----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Hangman (Feb 3, 2017)

Asuka842 said:


>


wens3


----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)

With The IIconics.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

This woman just oozes sexiness! I really miss her in WWE!


----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Higher resolution


----------



## h4u (Aug 2, 2017)

:x


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

:homer


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Mordecay said:


> :homer



I really wish she would get back to posting shit like this on the regular. Her IG feed used to be fucking amazing and now it's super lackluster.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Mango13 said:


> I really wish she would get back to posting shit like this on the regular. Her IG feed used to be fucking amazing and now it's super lackluster.


Psoriasis is the biggest heel lol


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

Emma is such a natural beauty!


----------



## Hangman (Feb 3, 2017)

Mango13 said:


>


Sweet jesus :banderas


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Hangman (Feb 3, 2017)

Mango13 said:


>


wens3

Always amazing.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

https://giant.gfycat.com/ClosedDiscreteBuzzard.webm


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

https://giant.gfycat.com/ThirdSmallDiplodocus.webm


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

https://giant.gfycat.com/CalmComfortableAztecant.webm
https://giant.gfycat.com/ShamelessFlickeringHalibut.webm


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

:homer


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

https://giant.gfycat.com/FriendlyDevotedDodo.webm


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Mordecay said:


> https://giant.gfycat.com/FriendlyDevotedDodo.webm


Gwen Stefanie, we comin for you, [email protected]@cker


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

Emma is just another level of sexy! Unbelievable woman!


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

https://giant.gfycat.com/SarcasticFrighteningFrenchbulldog.webm


----------



## Hangman (Feb 3, 2017)

Mordecay said:


> :homer


:garrett2


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

That's one lucky SOB


----------



## Hangman (Feb 3, 2017)

Mordecay said:


> That's one lucky SOB


It shoulda been me!

:ziggler2


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Fingers crossed we have some new stuff soon


----------



## Hangman (Feb 3, 2017)

Mordecay said:


> Fingers crossed we have some new stuff soon


:banderas

OHHH yeah! 

:garrett2


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

She is such a tease


----------



## Hangman (Feb 3, 2017)

Mango13 said:


> She is such a tease


:garrett2


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Mango13 said:


> She is such a tease


ufff :banderas


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

She had her first match back last night after over a year


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

New photoshoot incoming :mark:












 Click Above to Play ⇧


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Click Above to Play ⇧


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Mordecay said:


>


Emma is a TAY fan confirmed :banderas


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

I think Emma has just reached the peak of sexiness! She is the definition of sexy!


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Afrolatino (Jan 5, 2015)

Good to see good ol' Emma into cameltoes now.(Y)


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)

Mordecay said:


>


Best butt in the biz.

thanks for posting this man.


----------



## Hangman (Feb 3, 2017)

Mordecay said:


>


That's the money shot. 

wens3


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

Emma is so fuckin' hot!!!


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Click Above to Play ⇧












 Click Above to Play ⇧












 Click Above to Play ⇧


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Tag89 (Jul 27, 2014)

wholly unsurprised that mordecay is posting pic after pic 

anyway, about emma:

my memory may be a little hazy, but she is someone i feel the wwe really dropped the ball on. she had a great look, great heel charisma, passable enough in-ring. but, seems you aren't allowed to question how your character is being written, even if it's being written like a pile of shit


----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Alexander_G (Mar 10, 2018)

Tag89 said:


> wholly unsurprised that mordecay is posting pic after pic
> 
> anyway, about emma:
> 
> my memory may be a little hazy, but she is someone i feel the wwe really dropped the ball on. she had a great look, great heel charisma, passable enough in-ring. but, seems you aren't allowed to question how your character is being written, even if it's being written like a pile of shit


Frankly, she's the crucial missing link for the Iiconics. I've been thinking this before. All 3 had known each other for a long time and if had been the third member everything would've gelled completely; it would've been like seeing the Aussie Three Stooges, with Emma obviously being the brains of the operation. The two brunettes on their own are kind of plowing through comedically, but could've used an Emma element.

Yeah, they dropped the ball hard.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

Yeah, Emma as third member of the Iconics would be awesome!


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Mango13 said:


>


Wait, she's signed with Impact though?


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

virus21 said:


> Wait, she's signed with Impact though?


Yeah idk, only thing I can think of it's not an exclusive contract.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Hangman (Feb 3, 2017)

Mango13 said:


>


Oh good lord... 

wens3


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Mango13 said:


>


Ufff :banderas


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

https://giant.gfycat.com/SandyMarriedIguanodon.webm
https://giant.gfycat.com/GrimyPinkCollie.webm
https://giant.gfycat.com/PowerlessDiligentHeterodontosaurus.webm
https://giant.gfycat.com/CriminalAngelicHarrierhawk.webm
https://giant.gfycat.com/UnselfishPastelGreathornedowl.webm
https://giant.gfycat.com/VapidEnragedGrayling.webm


----------



## r055co (Jun 10, 2019)

Mordecay said:


>


What an arse, my god!!!!!


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

That ass :homer


----------



## Ger (Jul 20, 2018)

Mordecay said:


> That ass :homer


Beside that ... where was this photo taken?


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Ger said:


> Beside that ... where was this photo taken?


Austria apparently


----------



## Ninja Hedgehog (Mar 22, 2018)

WWE released her.......... Butt why???


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Higher quality version


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

https://giant.gfycat.com/UnsteadyConventionalHammerheadbird.webm
https://giant.gfycat.com/ComfortableJauntyBallpython.webm
https://giant.gfycat.com/UntidyLivelyFieldmouse.webm
https://giant.gfycat.com/RadiantAcrobaticCurassow.webm


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Click Above to Play ⇧


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Mango13 said:


>


She should do that when she is doing one of her bikini photoshoot, that would break the internet


----------



## Afrolatino (Jan 5, 2015)

She's hotter than ever...
Great adquisition for AEW.(Y)


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)

Afrolatino said:


> She's hotter than ever...
> Great adquisition for AEW.(Y)


She's signed to Impact dude.


----------



## Afrolatino (Jan 5, 2015)

I guess I will be able to see Impact too from my country now they're on AXS.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

That tease :fuck


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Mango13 said:


>





Mango13 said:


>


DAMN!! Thats one heel of an epic view, in more ways than one.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

:homer


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

That ass :homer

https://giant.gfycat.com/DiscreteTheseDobermanpinscher.webm
https://giant.gfycat.com/ImperfectIllIbis.webm
https://giant.gfycat.com/BouncyObedientBedlingtonterrier.webm
https://giant.gfycat.com/WhiteSelfassuredErne.webm
https://giant.gfycat.com/WickedAltruisticBluebottlejellyfish.webm
https://giant.gfycat.com/BriefGrossGyrfalcon.webm


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Holy fucking shit krillin3:sodone


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Mordecay said:


> Holy fucking shit krillin3:sodone



:sodone :sodone :sodone :sodone


----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)

She LOVES showing off that great ass, and I love her for it.


----------



## Hangman (Feb 3, 2017)

Mordecay said:


> Holy fucking shit krillin3:sodone


Bah Gawd! 

:thirst


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

Mordecay said:


> Holy fucking shit krillin3:sodone


:sodone :dead2


----------



## Ninja Hedgehog (Mar 22, 2018)

Mordecay said:


> Holy fucking shit krillin3:sodone


One of the finest pictures posted in the "Women of Wrestling" section in a long time!


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

https://giant.gfycat.com/BowedCalculatingLhasaapso.webm


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

https://giant.gfycat.com/LargeTepidAcornbarnacle.webm


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

https://giant.gfycat.com/BlondMelodicJunebug.webm
https://giant.gfycat.com/AdolescentAssuredCutworm.webm
https://giant.gfycat.com/ImmaculateSecondaryBaboon.webm
https://giant.gfycat.com/PleasantPeriodicAlaskankleekai.webm
https://giant.gfycat.com/HoarseExcellentAurochs.webm
https://giant.gfycat.com/OldfashionedYawningArcticwolf.webm
https://giant.gfycat.com/LoathsomeBronzeBluebottle.webm
https://giant.gfycat.com/SlowUntidyAustraliankestrel.webm
https://giant.gfycat.com/MistyPlaintiveJellyfish.webm
https://giant.gfycat.com/SecondhandPeskyAmericanratsnake.webm


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Hangman (Feb 3, 2017)

Mordecay said:


>


Holy fuck :woo


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Mordecay said:


>


Uff :banderas


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Click Above to Play ⇧












 Click Above to Play ⇧


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Click Above to Play ⇧


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

She's so damn hot.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Great novel. Can't wait to watch the new film.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

The Phantom said:


> Great novel. Can't wait to watch the new film.
> 
> View attachment 84073


JOY as Emma?


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

She was really good as Emma.


----------



## Cas Ras (Sep 8, 2017)

Tenille's cooking show is back (and she promised next episode will be in landscape)





Edit, next episode:


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Aedubya (Jul 12, 2019)

Derriere extraordinaire


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Skermac (Apr 6, 2012)

well i agree she is hot


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

EmmaSD122322 GIF by WrestleVids | Gfycat


Watch and share EmmaSD122322 GIFs by WrestleVids on Gfycat




gfycat.com


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Emma2SD122322 GIF by WrestleVids | Gfycat


Watch and share Emma2SD122322 GIFs by WrestleVids on Gfycat




gfycat.com


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Emma GIF by savageone06 | Gfycat


Watch and share Tenille Dashwood GIFs and Wrestling GIFs by savageone06 on Gfycat




gfycat.com


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

https://thefappeningblog.com/forum/data/video/1594/1594311-1dba1eca658f1b0b29700c423d2b490a.mp4


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------

